# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Planeta Bur", adventure sci-fi film, Pavel Klushantsev, 1962, Soviet Union

## Airicist

"Planeta Bur" on Wikipedia

"Planeta Bur" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Planeta Bur (1962) - Fragments 

Published on Dec 5, 2013

----------

